# Need more BTU in the Galley



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I hate to compromise when comes to food and eating good. The burners that installed in the most sailboats are just so anemic. It is not really able to cut it. I think most of them are less than 7000 BTU or may be even less. I got spoiled by the 22,000 BTU Garland stove with a 2700 cpm exhaust system. I want more BTU's and better exhaust system.

Anyone out there upgraded their galley for a better living condition?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I presume would you be pumping more fuel as well and run out faster. That's a limiter for most.

I have no issues sauteing or frying, but it does take some time to boil water. I would buy a pressure cooker and leave the stove top alone.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

What kind of cookware are you using that requires so much heat? I'm on a smaller boat, so space is at a premium. I only use smaller and thinner pots/pans and I cook EVERYTHING. The smaller the surface, the faster the conduction (conductivity?).


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Look at the Dickinson Beaufort 32,000 btu, but 350lbs and $7,000.

DickinsonMarine.com - Marine Stoves

You must be planning on a really big boat.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I still miss the 6-burner commercial cooktop I had at home. Total heat output drove me to an active fire-suppression system in order to clear my building permit.

If you find something that can really put out heat for a boat I'd like to hear about it. Getting the heat back out of the boat when you really start to rock on the cooktop can be a challenge. Even with my little Eno I have hatches open and fans blowing all over. 

Please report back if you find something great.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Ulladh said:


> Look at the Dickinson Beaufort 32,000 btu, but 350lbs and $7,000.
> 
> DickinsonMarine.com - Marine Stoves
> 
> You must be planning on a really big boat.


Thanks, good link info, but it uses diesel. It also the stove does not have an open flame burner. I would buy it if it has one burner that can gives out 16250 BTU and the cost is reasonable for Yachting use ($2201)

Dave,

I most likely will do the mod myself when I get my boat. There are countless of sizes of cast iron burner heads to choose from in the Kitchen supply stores in Chinatown, NYC. I can fab a relatively compact one to use in the boat. It will have piano folding hinges on SS plate on three sides that can be open up as heat shield. When not use, it can be folded and put away. For the gas supply line, I am thinking to have a quick disconnect.

It will be handy to cook up some good meals. With burners just have enough BTU to reheat food gets bored easily. Eating out get tired also, especially when they are marginally edible. How many times can we eat crab cake before our body rejects it. 

Please note: 
Before those who are uptight and antsy to jump all over this thread, I just wanted to remind you that I was born as a rocket scientist, but trained in many diverse disciplines. If I can prolong and improve the quality of your life and your love ones, I can ensure I know how to be done safely.

Oh yeah, play nice. Stop picking on my grammar and the color of my skin. :laugher. Sailnet serves members all over the world.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You seem to have problems with your stove that I don't. What stove are you currently using?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

If you are going to fabricate a single high temp burner, look at using a plumbers lead crucible burner. Fast hot propane burner, but maybe not safe for interior use, and may melt aluminum pots.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*You're not alone!*



rockDAWG said:


> I hate to compromise when comes to food and eating good. The burners that installed in the most sailboats are just so anemic. It is not really able to cut it. I think most of them are less than 7000 BTU or may be even less. I got spoiled by the 22,000 BTU Garland stove with a 2700 cpm exhaust system. I want more BTU's and better exhaust system.
> 
> Anyone out there upgraded their galley for a better living condition?


I too hate my boat stove. It's a tasco and I think the burners are less than 5,000 btu, no more anyway. Force 10 has one larger burner, that's a great idea but I've never used one.

I can't believe how much it limits how you can cook which means how well you can cook. Don't even ask about the oven.

We have a restaurant stove at home with 20,000 btu burners, maybe more. With real heat you can cook quickly, there's little sticking, fantastic way to eat.

If I lived aboard, I'd throw it over the rail.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good chefs or even cooks never blame their tools or lack of them on what they produce. . Get creative with your cooking techniques, your ingredients, the size of the ingredients you are cooking. :hammer

I am sure Shaun (T37chef) has stories like I about cooking huge upscale banquets over stero in a tent for some VIPs. 

I have never had a problem making or creating any meal on my boat that I could make at home. Certainly the amount of heat of the burners was not the limiting factor. Just saying 

We would all like to strap Viking stoves to our backs...have the finest Hattori or Misono knives with us with all of our tasks...but thats not always possible. Like the Maines do observe , adapt and overcome

Dave


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We replaced our Seaward Princess with a Dickinson Mediterranean three burner propane stove so we would have more btu's (and the old one had some problems). There are two 7K burners and one 11K for the big jobs. We bought one of the first ones they made and it had problems, Dickinson replaced it but that one still had some issues so they replaced it again and now we couldn't be happier. I was worried that we would use more propane but we still seem to get about 5 weeks out of a 2.5 gal. tank so it must heat things faster which results in shorter time? The oven works great and I don't think you could find better customer service. No affiliation.
Here's a link, we didn't get ours at go2marine, it was just the first one that came up in a search.

Dickinson Marine - Mediterranean 3 Burner Marine Propane Galley Range


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I know its a damned inconvenience but hey , there may just be a few compromises required if you want to live on a boat and cannot stump up the cash for the Maltese Falcon. 

Reality ... any boat large enough for liveaboard can surely handle a half way decent stove. The Force 10 two burner has 8100btu and 3400btu. Grill (Broiler) is 5500btu and Oven 5100btu. 

Ok so this does not match a full sized domestic range and you ain't gonna get a whole Turkey in the oven but quite frankly with a bit of thought you can cook most things on such a stove. Add a BBQ on the stern rail and if you cannot live with this then its time to rethink your desire to live on a boat.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*I'm having a little fun, but Rockdawg is right.*



chef2sail said:


> Good chefs or even cooks never blame their tools or lack of them on what they produce. . Get creative with your cooking techniques, your ingredients, the size of the ingredients you are cooking. :hammer
> 
> I am sure Shaun (T37chef) has stories like I about cooking huge upscale banquets over stero in a tent for some VIPs.
> 
> ...


We do cook a lot on board because, we cook a lot anywhere. Food onboard is always hard to beat, but we're coastal cruisers so we'll make do.

If the stove expired though, I'd would get something with at least one good sized burner, and an oven that could really heat up. You can cook with a sterno cup, we did countless meals on an old 2 burner pressurized alc stove, but I like a better burner.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

How about using a pressure cooker? Works wonders for us at sea....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> How about using a pressure cooker? Works wonders for us at sea....


Essential ...

Which reminds me, I need to go out buy us a new one.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

jrd22 said:


> We replaced our Seaward Princess with a Dickinson Mediterranean three burner propane stove so we would have more btu's (and the old one had some problems). There are two 7K burners and one 11K for the big jobs. We bought one of the first ones they made and it had problems, Dickinson replaced it but that one still had some issues so they replaced it again and now we couldn't be happier. I was worried that we would use more propane but we still seem to get about 5 weeks out of a 2.5 gal. tank so it must heat things faster which results in shorter time? The oven works great and I don't think you could find better customer service. No affiliation.
> Here's a link, we didn't get ours at go2marine, it was just the first one that came up in a search.
> 
> Dickinson Marine - Mediterranean 3 Burner Marine Propane Galley Range


Thanks for the link. This one may work and the price is reasonable. While it is not 22K BTU but 11K is doable. With a bit modification, it can increase to may be 18K BTU by redrill very other hole bigger.



aeventyr60 said:


> How about using a pressure cooker? Works wonders for us at sea....


A pressure cooker is good for certain dishes, but it is not versatile as a power burner.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dawg,
What is so good about all this power ? I can appreciate that it might make boiling water a bit faster but with most marine stoves I find getting them to work on a very low heat much more problematic than wanting more output. 

What do you cook that needs all that heat ?

ps - Dickinson do seem to have the best looking potholders. Those things look like they would really work, unlike Force 10's that are complete rubbish and Smev which are OK but thats all. The Dickinson is not a small thing, though most US stoves are bigger than Euro.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Good chefs or even cooks never blame their tools or lack of them on what they produce. . Get creative with your cooking techniques, your ingredients, the size of the ingredients you are cooking. :hammer
> 
> I am sure Shaun (T37chef) has stories like I about cooking huge upscale banquets over stero in a tent for some VIPs.


There are chefs, and cooks, and foodies. Some of us are better learned than others.

Just to be clear my friend, I take no offense at your words. While they do serve to raise my personal bar a bit, I do find limited heat output to be a limitation from time to time. Temperature stability is a yet bigger challenge. I can't imagine pumping out your delectables from Sterno. Golly. Rubber shrimp, dry eggs, chewy meats -- working with low heat is hard (for me anyway) with tender ingredients. Barbecue is a natural of course. *grin*

Naturally higher heat means more ventilation which is really tough on boats. I've yet to see good hood and ventilation on a boat smaller than 120'.

I defer to your expertise - I just don't know how yet. We're going to have to raft up some where and I'll torture you with questions and lab work. *grin*


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

tdw said:


> Dawg,
> What do you cook that needs all that heat ?


This










The last past 5,000 year the Chinese has perfected their cooking. I am sure someone here will cook with just one candle.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMM! Chinese stir fry, you had to post this just before I went to lunch. 

The best:... Hong Kong street noodles; stir fried over an open 170,000BTU propane burner, the wok is so hot the peanut oil bursts into flames as soon as it touches the wok, giving an eerie blue glow around the rim, while the vendor throws in handfulls of spices, and fresh shrimp. The best eating I've had anywhere in the world.

Just mount one of those to the rail somewhere with a 50lb propane tank, also used for crab boils, and deep frying turkeys. :thumb:


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm... OK Asian stir fry is a pretty wonderful method of cooking but I'm going to agree with Cap'n Bill that if I'm going to use that much heat it will be hanging off the stern not down below. Most boats don't have heavyweight extractor fans, we keep frying below decks to a bare minimum and in fact try not to deep fry at all. Disposing of the oil is a pain and it only takes one moron in a 40' stinker to go through an anchorage at 20 knots to see a whole lot of oil spilled into the water.

btw ... we stir fry off the stern by dropping the wok into a Magma bbq, Kettle type. Works pretty well quite frankly. We also have a Korean BBQ stone which fits the Magma perfectly. Bit on the heavy side but a great thing.

As I said before though, reality is we all need to make compromises when it comes to living on a boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

See now TDW has it right...innovation...modification....adaption...utilizizing what you have on hand.....Once made homemade dutch oven at the Atlanta Olympics with enough sternos in it to cook 15 prime ribs medium rare in 3.5 hours as we ran out of true oven space.


More BTU brings to mind Captain Kirk yelling at Scottie..."I got to have more power".

Most onboard stoves have plenty of heat for saute, stews, and braising.

TDW....I have also used our Magma grill as a wok holder for an occasional stir fry. It worked great. I prefer to use black refined soy oil or almond oil for my stir frys...the peanut oil smoke point is 450 degrees while the almond or black soy is closer to 500.

Dave would love to hang out after we get back from Maui/ Kaui in September to talk food and of course good wine. The summer is just flying by here. Let make it a point Donna is still raving about Grandma Lindners (sp) macaroni salad. She wants that recipe.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy to share the recipe Dave, and looking forward to getting together when you get back.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys crack me up. With all the things to maintain/upgrade on a sailboat you're thinking about the stove? On a production coastal cruising sailboat? Really?

I guess I'm lucky that Ramen Cup-O-Noodles paired with a Pabts Blue Ribbon in the cockpit as the sun goes down over a secluded anchorage qualifies a haute cuisine for me.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> You guys crack me up. With all the things to maintain/upgrade on a sailboat you're thinking about the stove? On a production coastal cruising sailboat? Really?
> 
> I guess I'm lucky that Ramen Cup-O-Noodles paired with a Pabts Blue Ribbon in the cockpit as the sun goes down over a secluded anchorage qualifies a haute cuisine for me.


Understood I will respect your likings. Eating is a very personal matter:

1. Just like how we like our woman, some like blonde, some like brunette, some like hers shaved, some like her with a landing strip, and some like brush. Do I need to go on more? 

2. Just because one individual here believes in Christmas and Jesus, it does mean I can't worship the Golden Cow. I like about Golden Cow is becseu Golden Cow does not give a rat ass if I worship Buddha.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Good chefs or even cooks never blame their tools or lack of them on what they produce. . Get creative with your cooking techniques, your ingredients, the size of the ingredients you are cooking. :hammer
> 
> almond oil for my stir frys...the peanut oil smoke point is 450 degrees while the almond or black soy is closer to 500.
> Dave


It is silly to resort to belittle others to bring about their superiority or lack of it. If the Chinese have been using peanut oil to do their stir-fried for 5,000 years, it is pointless to tell them that almond oil is better. IF you want to talk science, 50 degree is totally insignificant. Stop throwing numbers around.

Likewise, you don't go to tell the people in Israel or Arab world that to start eating pork, because the white meat is better for them.

Losers come in many forms. They are insignificant in where I want to go or unimportant to the future of my family, I choose to ignore and go around them. Doing better than them in every way is the best revenge.

Let it be known I played and will play nice, kind, generous, and forgiving. Please do mistaken as a sign of weakness. I have reached the top of the food chain is not by luck but by working smart, with leadership and intelligence. If you have not better things to say, please stay out my post.

Trust me, I am not afraid of you. Thank you.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I pondered whether to even acknowledge the previous post, and rememebred my nanas old addage.."never get in a pissing contest with a skunk"..but I decided I needed to defend what I said.

Rockdawg..whats the old saying .if you cant stand the heat get out of the kitchen. None of my posts were meant to belittle you in any way, or even offend you if youu feel that way it was not my intention and I apologize...I think you are a tad oversensitive.

That being said..I cannot allow what you implied or the challenge to me publicy to go without an answer. You could have written me an private message but chose to puff your chest out in public. To others I apologize as I do not usually like handling things this way.



> If you have not better things to say, please stay out my post.-rockdawg


  You have got to be kidding



> I have reached the top of the food chain is not by luck but by working smart, with leadership and intelligence-rockdawg


Not sure what the overbearing self agrandising commentary about being at the top of the food chain means...maybe you can explain to me or the rest of us how you got to your superior perch above the rest of us in everything you write about.



> If the Chinese have been using peanut oil to do their stir-fried for 5,000 years, it is pointless to tell them that almond oil is better. IF you want to talk science, 50 degree is totally insignificant-rockdawg


.

Lets look at this. The Chinese also use alot of almond oil in their outer regions as it is very prevalent in some forms of Mongolian cooking. I know you have unlimited expertise in all things you write and talk about..so I guess I should just submit to the the top of the food chain and my 35 years of culinary and 45 yeras of food profession just disqualifiys me to your knowledge of cooking. By the way 50 degress in meat grilling is the difference between well done and rare, 20 degress difference in cooking an egg is the difference between scambling the eggs in a Hollandaise and making it correctly, 10 degrees difference in liquid is the difference between boiling your meat and making it tough...or simmering it and braising it to be tender.



> Likewise, you don't go to tell the people in Israel or Arab world that to start eating pork, because the white meat is better for them-rockdawg


.
Was this antisemetic remark aimed at me because I am Jewish?

Sir you are a piece of work. You often ask for advice and argue with people when they give it to you.

Here are our basic differences as I see them:

1--I own a boat and have for years...you pretend to by chartering infrequently and hitch free rides on others lacking the commitment to put your money where your mouth is and make a similar investment. Your whining about what to buy incessantly is getting old. Man up here ....buy a boat

2--You want to cross the Atlantic...I have done so twice. You want blue water experience...I only have about 15,000 miles of it. Yet I still feel I can learn from others who really know what they are doing and have on this forum. I also feel I can help some newcommers by mentoring them

3--I try to remain humble humble when asking for knowledge as it helps me learn and I have an open mind...and you are at the top of the chain so you dont listen to others

4--Most importantly my wife and I are partners on our boat. She enjoys it as much as I do although she lacks the years experience I have, she has learned quickly and we have traveled trips to New England and Long Island together as he has gained much needed repetition and confidence. In no way would I ever belittle her or make her feel inferior as I want her by my side for the rest of our lives sailing together. You make chavanistic, sophmoric remarks about women on this site, and have on more than one occasion remarked about how you have to do your boating alone as your wife doesnt share your enthhusiasm. I wonder why...maybe she cant reach you on you perch on top of the food chain. .

Lastly, I have hosted 3 Sailnet Rondevous, I am real to others in person. I have tried to promote Sailnet through meeting many on here who I try and hookup with regularly during the season. They can attest, and I will allow them to vouch for my character, personality, and knowledge as well as my commitment to try and remain a good boating friend to all of them. My wife and I are good hosts and enjoy greatly our meetings with those on Sailnet and look forward to meeting more and bringing more into the Sailnet family on the Upper Chesapeake. We have in fact asked others on Sailnet to take the trip north to Long Island/ Newport next year with us and have a sort of gathering somewhere up there with others in the Long Island Sailnet group. It appears we may have 5 boats coming



> Trust me, I am not afraid of you- rockdawg.


You sir are an abberation on the internet and way out of line here attacking me. Man up, grow up, stop and listen..and of all things...take a look at yourself and your actions and hold yourself not others accountable for them

Dave


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

What a bunch of wankers!


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> It is silly to resort to belittle others to bring about their superiority or lack of it. If the Chinese have been using peanut oil to do their stir-fried for 5,000 years, it is pointless to tell them that almond oil is better. IF you want to talk science, 50 degree is totally insignificant. Stop throwing numbers around. ...


Ummm... just one little problem here. Peanuts are a Neotropical native. They weren't introduced to China until Europeans brought them there from South America.

BTW, I use a small wok with my Origo ethanol stove. It works fine. It does get up to temp a little more slowly than on the stove-top at home. But, if I were in that much of a hurry, I wouldn't be on a sailboat.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Who needs oil when a banana leaf will do?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> Who needs oil when a banana leaf will do?


I hope she used some ginger root to increase the Yang in the fish. .


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

CapnBilll said:


> MMMMMM! Chinese stir fry, you had to post this just before I went to lunch.
> 
> The best:... Hong Kong street noodles; stir fried over an open 170,000BTU propane burner, the wok is so hot the peanut oil bursts into flames as soon as it touches the wok, giving an eerie blue glow around the rim, while the vendor throws in handfulls of spices, and fresh shrimp. The best eating I've had anywhere in the world.


Yeap, it looks like you have experienced the ultimate taste sensation of "Wok Qi"(Chi). The food must be consumed before the Qi disappeared. Many foreigners can not be able to eat such hot temp dish seconds after it was prepared. That is why this type street side restaurant is often imitated by many regular restaurants but not able to duplicate Wok Qi.

In the old days, propane is not popular, they used coal and charcoal furnace in 18 inch in diameter with a blower. The wok is about 24" in cast iron. It retains so much heat that the temp of the wok will not drop when the food is put in. *It makes no difference what oil is used for cooking. * . The intense heat instantly vaporizes the oil and seals the food (denature the protein in an instance). The action rapidly rearranges the food molecules in a proper form. That is the time, the food must be consumed. If 5 min has passed, the food is no longer good for consumption. It is both art and science.

If one cooks a shrimp in a boiling water for 1 min and eat it instantly. The shrimp is sweet and crisp. If you leaves the same shrimp sits and cools down by itself. It will be rubbery and dull because the shrimp protein continues to alter its molecular structure into their final form. Unfortunately, most Americans eat rubbery shrimps all the time. It is the norm and acceptable.

Now I am hungry.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

rockDAWG,

I'm very disappointed in your posts on this thread. I had taken you as a decent person setting out aggressively to learn to sail and to accumulate offshore experience.

I was honestly shocked by your first post lashing out at chef2sail. I went back and re-read his post and simply don't understand what generated such vitriol on your part.

What Dave posted was analogous to what some many people hear when they ask about buying more stuff before they go sailing: get out and sail before deciding if the "stuff" is necessary.

I'll be the first to say I miss the high-output six-burner commercial cooker I had in my old house. Dave's competence in things culinary is clear and I evaluate my own thoughts when his don't agree with mine. I may or may not change my mind -- sometimes things are different when one is competent as opposed to expert.

Dave is an accomplished sailor as well and has a lot to offer to the sailing community. He has been generous with his expertise. I fully believe that the discussions between Dave, others of similar caliber, and--with some humility--myself are helpful to those learning who come to SailNet for guidance. There is value in seeing where we agree and were we don't.

I think you went over the top here rockDAWG and should reconsider the basis of your posts.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

On the original topic, higher heat output means getting the heat out of the boat. I have yet to find any kind of decent hood and extractor for boats below megayacht size. Anyone know of anything? I'd like to have better ventilation even as is with two burners and an oven. 12V only for me, but others might be more flexible.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> rockDAWG,
> 
> I'm very disappointed in your posts on this thread. I had taken you as a decent person setting out aggressively to learn to sail and to accumulate offshore experience.
> 
> ...


I will add my voice to this and agree completely with SV. I found the replies, particularly the references to women, to be way outside boundaries and unprovoked. I am partially surprised the mods let the post remain, given the requirement for decorum.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

In regard to letting the post(s) stand, the general attitude of the Mods is to see if someone complains. Of course there are times when a post is so insulting or inflammatory that it will be automaticaly flicked but borderline cases are left alone unless the aggrieved party asks for moderation. 

That said , RockDawg's aggressive pose is very close to the edge and I'd ask him to keep it civil. This is not OffTopic. Reality is that no matter how high you may be on your own little food chain, here you are just one of us and the rules most certainly do apply. 

(ps - having had a quick look back, one of RD's posts has been deleted.)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I had enough room in my galley for a decent sized wok.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

One of the great parts of sailing in Asia is being able to experience the food culture. For a few bucks we can eat those shrimp......Not sure why you'd want to go to all the trouble of a fan/heat extractor, not in this equatorial heat anyway. Go sailing and explore the gastronomic delights of your host country...


----------



## MikeWhy (Apr 22, 2011)

aeventyr60 said:


> One of the great parts of sailing in Asia is being able to experience the food culture. For a few bucks we can eat those shrimp......


My entire thought is simply an astonished realization that I may not have to do without. Maybe a kettle bbq for me next year.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

How did I miss this thread for almost a week now? 


Eat food raw = problem solved


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

A kettle BBQ is a great addition, working on some new dishes, banana leaves require no clean up!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Rockdawg, was this the kind of heat yer talking about?
Cooking class in Chang Mai, Thailand. The land of Smiles.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

JHC, 

Is that cooking or fireworks?

Ya know, you could use that fire for a haircut

Might have to pull your fun pass, if you keep up that "dangerous" cooking.

Good day.


----------

